# rig trip 2/5



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

we left perdido pass around 11 pm and headed straight to marlin. the fisrt 5 miles were pretty choppy but than it got pretty good. we arivved at the marlin around 2 am and started jigging. the water was really clear. we caught one plackfin after the other. no really big ones but we had fun. when the sun started to come up otto started to chunk and got a hit after 2 minutes. he had the drag locked down to far and the rod snapped just before he got it out of the rodholder. 














so he fought it with the reel only:clap we landed the first yellowfin right at 45 pounds. next drift we had a double hookup and got 2 yellowfins the same size.














by 9 am we had 5 yellowfins and decided to get some ajs. we tried some rigs and got our limit of ajs at the double yellow. biggest one was 32 lbs. we also got a scamp and a nice longtail seabass. we arrived home by 4 pm and cleaned fish for a while:letsdrink


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

nice haul!!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice job guys! Looks like yellowfin is on the menu today.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job guys. Did you get all those tuna on jigs this time as well?


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell yeah! Nice haul for sure.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Good work...see any surface action?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

3 YFT on jigs and 2 on chunks.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah there where blackfins all over the surface. threw poppers at them but didnt do too good. also saw some nice yellowfins jumping. we didnt feel like trolling but we talked to a charter boat that just arrived when we left and they caught 5 trolling. also saw 2 whales far off the rig


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey, were yaw on that white cat that had fun getting around the dredge pipe?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

No Sir, we were in my Sea Vee 340i. Fighting Lady Yellow...


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

That cat was me, that pipe is a pain in the a$$ in the day. Forget about pitch black with a nice chop! Anyone know when they will be done with all that?

Ya'll did a lot better than we did, We picked up ahalf dozen BFT at the beer can and lost a nice YFT at the Petronis. Water was green at both rigs we hit.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That SeeVee of yours is a beautiful boat. Saw down at the docks a couple days ago.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

This Friday night was simple to get out, you should have seen where it was last Friday night :banghead The dredge was in the middle of the channel and had only about a 15'-20' wide lane open at the southeast corner of the inlet. It was so shallow where they had us run that my bottom finder could not read bottom and the waves were breaking over the bow. :boo 



Thanks Tunapopper! Hopefully I can learn what I am doing on her and get some BIG fish into the fish box... :letsdrink

Do you have a boat at Sportsmans?


----------

